# ANZSCO CODE: 131112 - Sales and Marketing Manager



## AdvMgr_Immigrant (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Friends, 

My brother in law is asiring to migrate to Australia. He is currently based in India working as a Digital Sales & Marketing Manager. We have got his skills assessed by a migration agent and he has got 65 points. 
If he chooses to go the state sponsorship route for which he is entitled to, he gets extra 5 points from South Australia.
We are actually more keen to get him in Sydney because there are many job listings for Digital Sales professional in Sydney while Adelaide in SA does not have much listings.

Please help us out and provide your suggestions. Are we eligible to go ahead and file for the skilled migration 175 visa? The migration agent is suggesting that if you don't choose the state sponsorship you are not eligible to apply. But the 65 points should make it for the pass marks as seen on DIMIA. 


Would really appreciate any suggestions/help.

Thanks
Alec


----------



## AdvMgr_Immigrant (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Senior members/ jojo, bevedeforges, anj1976 amaslam et al, 

This should be a bread and butter question for you guys  Would really appreciate from anyone on this.

Thanks
Alec


----------



## AdvMgr_Immigrant (Sep 3, 2012)

anyone? sunita.sanjaykumar/ maddyoz? Please update


----------

